# Want to get abs(endomorph)/stocky build type



## Warmecka (Jun 18, 2020)

Good afternoon, my name is jermy I am looking for products that will help me lose fat and gain lean muscle and possibly surpress my appetite. I weigh 225lbs I am 5"10 24 years old, I do workout daily but not seeing results quick enough and need some recommendations on products I can use to get abs in 60days not looking to get huge or ripped just to shred the fat and get abs and build from there.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 18, 2020)

What do you mean by quick enough? Also if you wanna have abs you gotta eat like you want abs...and 60 days from where you are is near impossible...id make that a year goal...welcome


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome to the underground!
Plenty of good information here,
I would start with a clean diet & cardio!


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2020)

People with abs are ripped! 

Abs are “made in the kitchen”. In other words you have to get control of your diet and lose overall body fat to see them. 

Welcome to The Underground


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 18, 2020)

what are these "abs" you speak of?


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2020)

Like Jin Said, Abs are made in the kitchen. They are also a muscle and subject to everything other muscles are subject too including, but not limited to training and genetics.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 18, 2020)

Welcome man. I've been on a similar journey for the past year or so. It's a lot of work. Diet and excercise.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 18, 2020)

it takes time, a lot of effort and understanding of diet and training, but... once you get them they are much easier to keep and/or regain after a bulk (if you don't get too sloppy).
there is no shortcut, if you go from that to ripped abs in 60 days I'll just quit.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 18, 2020)

To put it very oversimplified... eat less, cardio more


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2020)

you look good to me papi


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 18, 2020)

There are no shortcuts.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 18, 2020)

Abs via 2 day shipping.

$22 at amazon. 

Or 4 months via diet and exercise.


----------



## andy (Jun 18, 2020)

caloric deficit man, Just like said above, kitchen is where u make abs. 
u might try Chrom as it can balance out your insulin level, so it doesn't spike up as much during evenings maybe, but that's it. 
U either want your abs bad enough or u want that slice of pizza - choise is yours. good luck. also in 60 day's u wont do lot.. sorry


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 18, 2020)

Warmecka said:


> Good afternoon, my name is jermy I am looking for products that will help me lose fat and gain lean muscle and possibly surpress my appetite. I weigh 225lbs I am 5"10 24 years old, I do workout daily but not seeing results quick enough and need some recommendations on products I can use to get abs in 60days not looking to get huge or ripped just to shred the fat and get abs and build from there.




P90X homie! Gotta do it everyday just like it say and you be damn close in 90 days.


----------



## Trump (Jun 18, 2020)

had to google that, 



Boytoy said:


> P90X homie! Gotta do it everyday just like it say and you be damn close in 90 days.


----------



## graybass (Jun 18, 2020)

Dude obviously you are pretty much a rookie. You don't lose weight to get abs! You build all your other muscle first. One day for chest, One day for legs, one day for back, throw in some shoulders and arms and abs too. You don't diet into the body you want. You have to build it from the inside out. Train like a hardcore bodybuilder. Increase your protein like crazy. Train your major muscle groups (chest, back ,legs) So they are sore every workout. The give it at least 12 weeks just to start seeing what you want. If you want a quick fix, don't come on a hardcore BB site. There is no quick fix, only hard work and dedication to your sport.


----------



## snake (Jun 18, 2020)

andy said:


> U either want your abs bad enough or u want that slice of pizza - choise is yours.


Who da fuuk eats one slice of pizza?


----------



## Warmecka (Jun 18, 2020)

Willing to put in the work just want some additional products to help me in the gym like test boosters creatine and appetite sepressents, I understand there is no quick way to get abs, but I do know if I commit for 60days hardcore I can see results, I am in gym daily and plan on doing 5 days in the gym with 2 sessions each day being 1hour each. I  understand there is no magic pill to get ripped or bs product that makes u ripped in 30dayd but I do know there are products that do help and wanted to get some information on them... I've been talking to a couple bodybuilders at my gym and they want me to go on steroids and do a 90day hardcore  plan with them, I do not want to do that which is why I came on here asking for suggestions not to get other unhelpful bs answers. I know I have to work for it and I am doing cardio and weight excercises  just wondering if there is a better avenue than steroids that these guys are telling me to do, which I know their is  and want suggestions.


----------



## Trump (Jun 18, 2020)

90 day hardcore steroid plan? For a first cycle is a bad idea. You can take a few things that might supplement a training and diet plan but it will be the diet that is effective not the supplements. Supplements are called that for a reason as they supplement a training and diet plan



Warmecka said:


> Willing to put in the work just want some additional products to help me in the gym like test boosters creatine and appetite sepressents, I understand there is no quick way to get abs, but I do know if I commit for 60days hardcore I can see results, I am in gym daily and plan on doing 5 days in the gym with 2 sessions each day being 1hour each. I  understand there is no magic pill to get ripped or bs product that makes u ripped in 30dayd but I do know there are products that do help and wanted to get some information on them... I've been talking to a couple bodybuilders at my gym and they want me to go on steroids and do a 90day hardcore  plan with them, I do not want to do that which is why I came on here asking for suggestions not to get other unhelpful bs answers. I know I have to work for it and I am doing cardio and weight excercises  just wondering if there is a better avenue than steroids that these guys are telling me to do, which I know their is  and want suggestions.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 18, 2020)

It took time to put the fat on, it takes time to remove it. 

Abs are not easy to come by, even when you're lean, let alone holding fat. Be consistent, train hard, eat well, it'll come in time. There's no such thing as a test booster that isn't a steroid, i see no point in creatine, and just stop eating to much and it'll suppress your appetite. If you want a fast track or Kickstart to fat loss, run a keto diet for a bit. 

Theres no magical pill. It comes with work and dedication.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2020)

your 60 day and 90 day plans wont work..Just take it day by day then year by year


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 18, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> what are these "abs" you speak of?



Screw a 6 pack, I'm going for the keg look.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 18, 2020)

snake said:


> Who da fuuk eats one slice of pizza?



After I eat a whole pizza, I can maybe eat one more slice... Does that count?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 18, 2020)

Warmecka said:


> Willing to put in the work just want some additional products to help me in the gym like test boosters creatine and appetite sepressents, I understand there is no quick way to get abs, but I do know if I commit for 60days hardcore I can see results, I am in gym daily and plan on doing 5 days in the gym with 2 sessions each day being 1hour each. I  understand there is no magic pill to get ripped or bs product that makes u ripped in 30dayd but I do know there are products that do help and wanted to get some information on them... I've been talking to a couple bodybuilders at my gym and they want me to go on steroids and do a 90day hardcore  plan with them, I do not want to do that which is why I came on here asking for suggestions not to get other unhelpful bs answers. I know I have to work for it and I am doing cardio and weight excercises  just wondering if there is a better avenue than steroids that these guys are telling me to do, which I know their is  and want suggestions.



Test boosters are just shitty versions of steroids ...id save that money for my diet...at your age you dont "need" any of that stuff....you could take a thermogenic but its only going to help a very small amount


----------



## dragon1952 (Jun 18, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> After I eat a whole pizza, I can maybe eat one more slice... Does that count?



That philosophy works great in lifting... kinda like doing a set to 1 rep short of failure!


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 18, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> your 60 day and 90 day plans wont work..Just take it day by day then year by year



P90X  works if you do it. I know cause it worked for me.  Plyometrics ****ing suck!


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 18, 2020)

What you're talking about is a cut. That's accomplished by a consistent caloric deficit of at least 500 calories a day for a protracted period of time. So calculate what your total caloric intake should be for your age/ sex & activity level to maintain that state & subtract 500 calories from that as your target daily caloric intake. There's macro calculators on line to help you get your macros in order. Low carb diets, such as Keto, Atkins or Paleo work well for weight loss. The drawbacks are their macro distribution is quite narrow & it's easy to bump yourself out of ketosis (burning ketones, IE fat for fuel) with as little as one bagel. This significantly compromises your fat burning potential. The other disadvantage is low carb diets slowdown gains. You can still accomplish them, but at a considerably slower pace. If you're wanting to gain muscle, that's a significant barrier. Some people have a great deal of trouble adjusting to an extremely low carb diet as well. This is so common the so called "keto flu" is a common topic in the low carb diet world. So ultimately you're going to have to prioritize what you want to do, make serious gains or cut. Assuming that's you in the photo, your body fat mass doesn't put you into the area of morbid obesity, therefore not a health hazard, so you should focus on making gains right now, which is a caloric surplus of at least 500 calories a day. So far as anabolic aids, you're WAY to new to bodybuilding to even consider going on gear. It'll be years before you plateau to the point of considering that route. So don't make that rookie mistake.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> P90X  works if you do it. I know cause it worked for me.  Plyometrics ****ing suck!


what did it work? everday brings results but nothing major happens in 60 days or even 90 unless your on steroids


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Test boosters are just shitty versions of steroids ...id save that money for my diet...at your age you dont "need" any of that stuff....you could take a thermogenic but its only going to help a very small amount


test boosters arent a shitty version of steroids ..they have nothing to do with steroids actually


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 18, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> what did it work? everday brings results but nothing major happens in 60 days or even 90 unless your on steroids




Every ****ing thing!  No gear then.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2020)

24 is prime time to get jacked and ripped whether you want gear in the mix is up to you.Your definitely not to young to take them your just not educated on them..Learn how to eat and train to get result first then add the gear after u learned some shit..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 18, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> Every ****ing thing!  No gear then.


i dont know what your talking about but fine


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 19, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> test boosters arent a shitty version of steroids ..they have nothing to do with steroids actually



Was trying to keep it simple for him but yes youbare definitely correct


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 19, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> test boosters arent a shitty version of steroids ..they have nothing to do with steroids actually



One of my coworkers swears by them, yet he is always yo-yoing with his weight.  He gets up to 280, does a fad diet, gets down to 230, still looking like crap, then slowly inches back up to 280 again.  He swears by Nugenix and Deer Antler spray though!  In other threads I already complained about him where he is ALWAYS looking for the 12 week fix, disregarding that he screwed his body up over a period of 10+ years.  

He always asks what supplements I am on then accuses me of lying when I tell him that I don't take creatine or any of that other waste of money junk.  DHEA, fish oil, vitamin D, and a multi-vit are all I take due to deficiencies.  Creatine causes my kidney values to go out of whack on labs, so I dropped it all together.  Granted, I'm also prescribed testosterone and anavar, and I think both of those work WAY better than any OTC supplement.


----------



## Boogieman (Jun 19, 2020)

There you go, some good advice, also did you see a trend in the guys responses? Diet is key with this goal your trying to attain! Get your diet locked down then get in the gym and bust your ass for a good 24 months!


----------



## DOOM (Jun 19, 2020)

I would suggest you at least temporarily reduce your carbs intake to below 100g a day. Cut out all processed carbs. I would even go as far as temporarily dropping grains, rice and beans To make it easier get all this shit out of your house so your not tempted by them.
.
Limit most of your carb intake to dairy, nuts/ nut butters, seeds.leafy greens, berries, broccoli and asparagus. These carbs are not complex but when being eaten steadily throughout the day they will supply plenty of energy and fiber as well.

This will at least get the ball rolling without depriving you of calories. You will definitely see results just from doing this. At first maybe not with scale weight but you will drop a lot of bloat a water weight. Especially on your face neck and abdomen. 

If you do all of this while in a 300-500 calorie deficit and do an hour of cardio daily the results will be even more dramatic.

I know you can do it man!!


----------



## chandy (Jun 20, 2020)

60-90 days plans aren't long enough to get all of that weight off. like everyone here has said. it is all about calories in and calories out. eat less eat better. track calories as best as u can. cut out all of that junk food and sweets. only soda is that diet or zero stuff with no calories. 

you could still look a lot better in 60 so days if u really tried and cut your calories. so if u r doing it as goal because of some vacation or whatever don't be discouraged. you'd still be proud of how much better you from this picture to what u would in those 60.

stricter you are the better the results. do more cardio (you can go harder for shorter time to get the same affect as walking for a long period of time... so don't wuss out and go easy or be one of those that slowly walk for "Cardio")  workout harder. download myfitnesspal help u keep track of stuff


----------



## white ape (Jun 20, 2020)

You can do it. P90X and concentrated horse semen in your protein shake. You be ripped in 45 days


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> One of my coworkers swears by them, yet he is always yo-yoing with his weight.  He gets up to 280, does a fad diet, gets down to 230, still looking like crap, then slowly inches back up to 280 again.  He swears by Nugenix and Deer Antler spray though!  In other threads I already complained about him where he is ALWAYS looking for the 12 week fix, disregarding that he screwed his body up over a period of 10+ years.
> 
> He always asks what supplements I am on then accuses me of lying when I tell him that I don't take creatine or any of that other waste of money junk.  DHEA, fish oil, vitamin D, and a multi-vit are all I take due to deficiencies.  Creatine causes my kidney values to go out of whack on labs, so I dropped it all together.  Granted, I'm also prescribed testosterone and anavar, and I think both of those work WAY better than any OTC supplement.



funniest part is when these guys are using test boosters and act like thier on a full blown cycle.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 20, 2020)

I heard Lne would melt the fat right off you!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 20, 2020)

there was this one guy who had the same build and literally ate pizza and blasted tren for over a year and got in decent shape.... then he disappeared, probably dead. 
don't pizza and tren.

* I know a couple of u guys know who I'm talking about (tren demon)


----------



## Trump (Jun 20, 2020)

Trenemas would work In 60 days


----------



## CJ (Jun 20, 2020)

Warmecka said:


> Willing to put in the work just want some additional products to help me in the gym like test boosters creatine and appetite sepressents, I understand there is no quick way to get abs, but I do know if I commit for 60days hardcore I can see results, I am in gym daily and plan on doing 5 days in the gym with 2 sessions each day being 1hour each. I  understand there is no magic pill to get ripped or bs product that makes u ripped in 30dayd but I do know there are products that do help and wanted to get some information on them... I've been talking to a couple bodybuilders at my gym and they want me to go on steroids and do a 90day hardcore  plan with them, I do not want to do that which is why I came on here asking for suggestions not to get other unhelpful bs answers. I know I have to work for it and I am doing cardio and weight excercises  just wondering if there is a better avenue than steroids that these guys are telling me to do, which I know their is  and want suggestions.



It's simply making good choices and being consistent with it over a long period of time. Sure, you can see small noticeable changes in 30 days, nothing crazy, but changes nonetheless. And that will also motivate you to keep going, to continue with your new healthy habits/lifestyle. 

Don't go crazy to start though, make 1-2 changes that you're sure you can accomplish, and when those habits are cemented in, work on the next changes. Check off the boxes, and over time, you'll have big changes. 

Chemicals/steroids/"fat burners", won't do anything if you're underlying habits/lifestyle doesn't change. Same as with the people who get the fat loss surgeries...dramatic changes quickly, but most don't change their eating habits, and end up gaining ALL the weight back quickly. Don't be like them, do it properly.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2020)

ive been fatter then the poster in the past ..Its all about how you train


----------



## graybass (Jun 21, 2020)

Warmecka said:


> Willing to put in the work just want some additional products to help me in the gym like test boosters creatine and appetite sepressents, I understand there is no quick way to get abs, but I do know if I commit for 60days hardcore I can see results, I am in gym daily and plan on doing 5 days in the gym with 2 sessions each day being 1hour each. I  understand there is no magic pill to get ripped or bs product that makes u ripped in 30dayd but I do know there are products that do help and wanted to get some information on them... I've been talking to a couple bodybuilders at my gym and they want me to go on steroids and do a 90day hardcore  plan with them, I do not want to do that which is why I came on here asking for suggestions not to get other unhelpful bs answers. I know I have to work for it and I am doing cardio and weight excercises  just wondering if there is a better avenue than steroids that these guys are telling me to do, which I know their is  and want suggestions.



My friend you are getting bad advice. "Doing cardio and weight exercises" Doesn't mean you're doing the right ones! So important. ****ing kill chest all by it's self on one day 12-16 sets total. Then the next day another major muscle group, and then another. You should take 5 days just to get through your body once. 60 days gets you nothing! Maybe 60 months. Test boosters, creatine, appetite suppressants, ALL NONSENSE! Train the majors so hard you could not possibly do them again for a week. Don't do roids yet get on the correct body building workout first for at least 12-16 weeks. Dude come on, this is lifestyle not a band aid. (BTW there is no test booster, there is only real Test)


----------



## DOOM (Jun 21, 2020)

He never mentioned that he was trying add size. How is doing 20 chest sets going to drop 6-8 percent body fat. This has been the worse advice yet!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 22, 2020)

nothing worth having happens quick enough i have been trying to gain ten lbs forever now. abs are all diet . everyone has them under there  u just need to be around 11% or so to see them. all the ab work in the wourld wont give u abs. use my fitness pal its a ree app and put in your goals and eat wht it says and do carido.
  if you do to much weighted abs exercises they will end up bulging. so i recommend the 5 min v shred for beginners. 
this is a good place to start   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOoi-VIMHTU


----------



## Joliver (Jun 22, 2020)

You have to lose 50lbs of fat. That's 175,000 calories. On a 1,000 call deficit that's 25 weeks of dieting. Roughly half a year. (1lb of fat = 3500 cals)

I rounded the math in my head, if it--or my grammar is incorrect don't tell me about it.


----------



## Warmecka (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks guys will hold off on test for awhile, I believe I have low test as my Dr did say I have low test for my age, but did not recommend I get on any treatment, I will make a commitment to change my diet and get on a good workout routine and will see where I am at in 3 months.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2020)

Warmecka said:


> Thanks guys will hold off on test for awhile, I believe I have low test as my Dr did say I have low test for my age, but did not recommend I get on any treatment, I will make a commitment to change my diet and get on a good workout routine and will see where I am at in 3 months.


Being overweight can have a deleterious effect on testosterone levels.

Stick to a solid diet and workout plan and there's a good chance that your T will normalize as your bodyfat approaches healthy levels.


----------



## graybass (Jun 26, 2020)

As a professional trainer for 30years, the number one way to burn fat is by adding muscle. All pros know that. If he adds 10 lbs of muscle (which will only work training like a hardcore BB) That will drop his BF % considerably. Then add an appropriate amount of correct diet and cardio and he'll see massive changes.
Worse advice yet my ass. How many professional athletes have you trained. My GF is a nation champion figure model. I've trained Pro football players, strongmen, Bodybuilders, seniors, little old ladies and everything in between. I've done over 20,000 one on one personal training sessions. Teach everyone real workouts not some Jane Fonda bullshit!
Worse advice my ass.


----------



## Trump (Jun 26, 2020)

10lb muscle added in 60 days?? You can coach me if your that good



graybass said:


> As a professional trainer for 30years, the number one way to burn fat is by adding muscle. All pros know that. If he adds 10 lbs of muscle (which will only work training like a hardcore BB) That will drop his BF % considerably. Then add an appropriate amount of correct diet and cardio and he'll see massive changes.
> Worse advice yet my ass. How many professional athletes have you trained. My GF is a nation champion figure model. I've trained Pro football players, strongmen, Bodybuilders, seniors, little old ladies and everything in between. I've done over 20,000 one on one personal training sessions. Teach everyone real workouts not some Jane Fonda bullshit!
> Worse advice my ass.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 26, 2020)

This fools tripping!! There is no way for someone that is natty too add 10 lbs of MUSCLE not just scale weight but pure Muscle in 60 days. 

Now here is the funny part while losing 6-8 percent body fat. Troll!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 26, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> nothing worth having happens quick enough i have been trying to gain ten lbs forever now. abs are all diet . everyone has them under there  u just need to be around 11% or so to see them. all the ab work in the wourld wont give u abs. use my fitness pal its a ree app and put in your goals and eat wht it says and do carido.
> if you do to much weighted abs exercises they will end up bulging. so i recommend the 5 min v shred for beginners.
> this is a good place to start   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOoi-VIMHTU



did you seriously just post a link to that asshat vshred?
we cannot be friends anymore, sorry.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 27, 2020)

graybass said:


> As a professional trainer for 30years, the number one way to burn fat is by adding muscle. All pros know that. If he adds 10 lbs of muscle (which will only work training like a hardcore BB) That will drop his BF % considerably. Then add an appropriate amount of correct diet and cardio and he'll see massive changes.
> Worse advice yet my ass. How many professional athletes have you trained. My GF is a nation champion figure model. I've trained Pro football players, strongmen, Bodybuilders, seniors, little old ladies and everything in between. I've done over 20,000 one on one personal training sessions. Teach everyone real workouts not some Jane Fonda bullshit!
> Worse advice my ass.


another pro..welcome


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 27, 2020)

graybass said:


> As a professional trainer for 30years, the number one way to burn fat is by adding muscle. All pros know that. If he adds 10 lbs of muscle (which will only work training like a hardcore BB) That will drop his BF % considerably. Then add an appropriate amount of correct diet and cardio and he'll see massive changes.
> Worse advice yet my ass. How many professional athletes have you trained. My GF is a nation champion figure model. I've trained Pro football players, strongmen, Bodybuilders, seniors, little old ladies and everything in between. I've done over 20,000 one on one personal training sessions. Teach everyone real workouts not some Jane Fonda bullshit!
> Worse advice my ass.



Well, I've managed to stay quiet on this so far but...gotta call bullshit on this one.  Recommending a 5 day bro split?  C'mon.  If you've done a fraction of what you claim you ought to know better.  

To the OP, in order of importance to lose that fat

1) consistent daily calorie deficit.  1.2 gm/lb protein intake, the rest I'm carbs and fats.  Start at a 500 cal deficit.  Every 2 weeks weigh in, use the mirror, and re-evaluate.  Decrease cals more as needed.

2) weight training.  Train each body part 2X each week

3) sleep.  Get 7-8 hours/night

4) water.  Completely overlooked.  Replace all the shit you drink that's not water with water.  Stay hydrated.

5)  cardio.  Yeah it's important but it's last in the list for this reason.  Let's use burpee for an example.  Max cals you're going to burn doing balls out burpee is 15/min.  I guarantee nobody on this board (except Bundy in prime conditioning maybe) can do 10 minutes of balls to the walls burpees.   That's only 150 cals.  Cardio for the purposes of burning cals is pointless.

NOW, cardio with the calorie deficit is important.  Start with 30 minutes 4-5 times a week.  Consistently.  And don't slip through it.  Example, start on the treadmill at 3.0 mph, 10 degree incline, 30 minutes.  Work on I creasing speed and incline.  You'll be suprised where you are in a few months.

I recommend listening to Bundy with respect to cardio. I have and it's helped me quite a bit.  

Nowhere un the above did I mention supplements including AAS.  That's because they're completely unnecessary to what you want to do at this point.  Exception would be some whey protein should you need this to meet your daily requirements for whatever reason.  

You didn't put that fat on in 60 days, you ain't taking it off in 60 days. But you can make a noticeable difference in getting underway.  If you do the work.

Finally, don't over think this shit.  Seriously.  Just do the above, work your ass off doing it and enjoy the ability to do this and your results.


----------



## Beastmode2782 (Jun 27, 2020)

Awesome thx


----------

